
Harbor Porpoises and Seal Bombs - samizdis
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-harbor-porpoises.html
======
samizdis
> Seal bombs are explosive charges (roughly equivalent to an M-80 or cherry
> bomb) that commercial fishers throw into the ocean to discourage sea lions
> from interfering with their operations.

